# [Q&A/Convo]Tweaked 3.x



## dwitherell

Hey folks -

In an attempt to keep the main thread as uncluttered as possible, I humbly request all general questions/answers regarding tweaked 3.x to be done in this thread. If there is some sort of bug (like a force close or the like) to report, post that plus a logcat if applicable (usually is) in the main thread *here*.

I hope things work as expected, and that the rom is enjoyed! Feel free to post any recommendations/requests here as well - though I make no promises on acting on any of them


----------



## dSlice

Oh my god! Oh my god! Oh my god!

*Breath dSlice, breath!* *slaps face*

It's finally here! I thought I was going to die!

*God damn it! Breath Slice breath!*

Aaaaaaaaaaaah!

*Deep breaths*

THANK YOU DWITHERELL!!!!!!!!!






























- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## p2kmafia

dSlice, You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## dSlice

p2kmafia said:


> dSlice, You took the words right out of my mouth


Haha! 

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


----------



## ick

dSlice said:


> Hey, Dwith, every time I try to download this, it starts, then stops about 20% in.
> 
> Haha!
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by Stockish FP5 ;-)


That's because so many of us are in a hurry to get it! Thanks Dwitherell for all your hard work. You definitely have breathed new life into the Charge thanks to your Tweaked ROMs. I can't wait to get home and start flashing!


----------



## dSlice

ick said:


> That's because so many of us are in a hurry to get it! Thanks Dwitherell for all your hard work. You definitely have breathed new life into the Charge thanks to your Tweaked ROMs. I can't wait to get home and start flashing!


Yeah most likely. Got it now! Time to be "official."


----------



## sbradley07

Up and running on 3!! Only think I overlooked was opening SuperSU and updating the su binary. Noticed that when I got a "su not found" in tweaktools. It's all documented in the 3.0 OP though...I just overlooked it in all my excitement!! All goodness now. Nice work fellas!!


----------



## craigsouthwick

Much thanks to all how contributed to this ROM and the themes. Really saved this phone for me.

I updated to the RC2 but I didn't ODIN to get there. What I did was

1) Complete wipe user data + cache/dalvik
2) Flash update radios FP1 to FP5
3) Flash rom (T3b2)
4) Flash FP5 stock kernel
5) Reboot

seemed to work great so I just flashed RC2 over that

Do I need to ODIN or can I just flash Tweaked? Now that we are in the final release I want to get it right.

Firrmware 2.3.6

Baseband
i510.06 V.FP5
SCH-I510.FP5

Kernel
2.3.35.7-FP5

Bulid
SCH-I510.FP5


----------



## wdswds

Referring to a post on the Tweaked 2.2 Page, is the new tweaktools not supporting Tweaked 2.2 anymore? Will I have to update via Odin or cwm to get 3.0? Because when I try to get into tweaktools, it can't connect to any of the host sites, fails every time.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JihadSquad

wdswds said:


> Referring to a post on the Tweaked 2.2 Page, is the new tweaktools not supporting Tweaked 2.2 anymore? Will I have to update via Odin or cwm to get 3.0? Because when I try to get into tweaktools, it can't connect to any of the host sites, fails every time.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Yes. Dwitherell posted earlier that tweaktools would be going down for 2.2 and below. Since you are going from fp1 to fp5 I wouldn't expect an update zip to be on tweaktools.


----------



## wdswds

I've checked tsm's website, tonsit's and Google lol. I can't find an update . zip. Is there a cwm flashable 3.0 update zip somewhere? Because if rather not do a data wipe lol.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JihadSquad

wdswds said:


> I've checked tsm's website, tonsit's and Google lol. I can't find an update . zip. Is there a cwm flashable 3.0 update zip somewhere? Because if rather not do a data wipe lol.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Like I said you are going from fp1 to fp5... you need to (should) upgrade the kernel and radios too, so just do an odin.


----------



## Sep33

Just flashed over RC2 just wiped data and davlik and mounted system and all is well. Loving this rom it is running fast

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## aaronDroid80

argh... my phone does not want to be updated. Better than half way through the download, it just shut off. It's definitely time for a nuke & pave job, although I don't think I'm quite ready to give up voodoo and ext4 just yet. These are tough decisions to make. Anyway, can't wait to get this loaded. It'll probably be a weekend project.

2 other questions:
1) Related to Tweaktools: I've for whatever reason assumed that the launcher update was referring to the phone's launcher, and since I was not using the launcher that came with Tweaked, that I didn't want to accept that update. Now after reading the FAQ in the Tweaked 3.0 OP, I'm not so sure what I was thinking. Can you clarify what that launcher is?

2) Related to Tweaked 3.0: I would like to continue using Holo launcher (as a system app) and get rid of TWLauncher without going through all the extra steps of restoring and removing. Can I simply replace the .apk in the CWM zip without hurting it? Or is there some special process to that?

Thanks


----------



## Keighles

aaronDroid80 
argh... my phone does not want to be updated. Better than half way through the download, it just shut off. It's definitely time for a nuke & pave job, although I don't think I'm quite ready to give up voodoo and ext4 just yet. These are tough decisions to make. Anyway, can't wait to get this loaded. It'll probably be a weekend project.

Yes completely wipe with factory/stock odin file EP4 is the last one I believe. Then take the 2 ota updates.

2 other questions:
1) Related to Tweaktools: I've for whatever reason assumed that the launcher update was referring to the phone's launcher, and since I was not using the launcher that came with Tweaked, that I didn't want to accept that update. Now after reading the FAQ in the Tweaked 3.0 OP, I'm not so sure what I was thinking. Can you clarify what that launcher is?

Not sure...I use Golauncher

2) Related to Tweaked 3.0: I would like to continue using Holo launcher (as a system app) and get rid of TWLauncher without going through all the extra steps of restoring and removing. Can I simply replace the .apk in the CWM zip without hurting it? Or is there some special process to that?

That should work just fine.


----------



## dwitherell

The launcher tweaktools refers to is the script that actually launches the main tweaktools script - this initial "launcher" checks for updates and busybox before launching the main script. This is something that should be kept up-to-date.


----------



## andrewlyle09

I've ran the su fix numerous times but cannot gain root access... I do not understand.....

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ick

Help! I've lost my Swagger! Or at least it takes me to the yellow triangle download screen... I miss my pimp hat!


----------



## dwitherell

andrewlyle09 said:


> I've ran the su fix numerous times but cannot gain root access... I do not understand.....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Did you open up the superuser app? It should prompt for an update.


----------



## JihadSquad

ick said:


> Help! I've lost my Swagger! Or at least it takes me to the yellow triangle download screen... I miss my pimp hat!


Yeah if you have auto brightness on then turning on swagger will put you in DL mode. This could mean he is trying to do some advanced stuff with those buttons...


----------



## dwitherell

JihadSquad said:


> Yeah if you have auto brightness on then turning on swagger will put you in DL mode. This could mean he is trying to do some advanced stuff with those buttons...


Or I just like messing with people...


----------



## dSlice

JihadSquad said:


> Yeah if you have auto brightness on then turning on swagger will put you in DL mode. This could mean he is trying to do some advanced stuff with those buttons...


Or an Easter Egg. Try to find some more!









- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


----------



## aaronDroid80

dwitherell said:


> The launcher tweaktools refers to is the script that actually launches the main tweaktools script - this initial "launcher" checks for updates and busybox before launching the main script. This is something that should be kept up-to-date.


Thanks for clearing that up for me.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## mkny13

Apologies for the absolute newb post. I realize this might not be the best thread for it, but I'm interested in taking my unrooted, stock Samsung Droid Charge (i510) and putting Tweaked 3 on it, and I need some help with the basics. The instructions in the Tweaked 3 main thread are clear enough but assume you are already familiar with rooting and flashing, as well as Odin and CWM, which I am not. I searched and browsed rootwiki without finding a :first steps" post--I'd appreciate it if someone could point me at a simple guide, either on this site or elsewhere. I'm looking for the most direct way to root (there is no one-click root for my device, as far as I can tell) and flash--I don't plan to frequently flash or do any hardcaore tweaking. I'm just hoping to improve speed and stability over stock, with has irritated the crap out of me from day one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marplot

* Make sure the samsung drivers are installed on your computer (they likely are if you've been connecting it to the PC to access the sdcard).
* The Odin EP4 and Tweaked files are .7z archive files. Make sure you extract them prior to use

*ODIN back to stock EP4D*

Launch Odin.
Enter the phone in Download Mode:
Remove battery
Hold Volume Down button and plug in the USB cable which is connected to PC at other end.
You'll be in download mode soon. Odin will recognize the phone - make sure you get the message _Added! !_in the message box at bottom left in Odin.
Put the battery back in now.

On Odin, click on PDA tab and select CI510_VZW_EP4_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL706183_ship.tar.md5.
Now click the PIT tab on Odin and select the charge.pit file
Make sure that Re-Partition box is *checked* in odin (because we are using .pit file)
Also make sure that while Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time boxes are checked, too.
Hit the Start button on odin now to flash the Android rom on your Droid Charge. It's not rooted, and is void any custom themes, mods, etc. stuff.
On successful flashing, you'll get PASS message (with green background) in top left box. On failure, you'll get FAIL message (with red background) in top left box. If it fails, repeat the steps 3 to 10 again. Don't break the process this time.
Accept OTA FP1, Reboot phone

Accept OTA FP5, Reboot phone

*ODIN Tweaked 3*

Launch Odin.
Enter the phone in Download Mode:
Remove battery
Hold Volume Down button and plug in the USB cable which is connected to PC at other end.
You'll be in download mode soon. Odin will recognize the phone - make sure you get the message _Added! !_in the message box at bottom left in Odin.
Put the battery back in now.

On Odin, click on PDA tab and select Tweaked3Sys.tar.md5.
Also make sure that while Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time boxes are checked, too. (actually user preference)
Hit the Start button on odin now to flash the Tweaked rom on your Droid Charge.
On successful flashing, you'll get PASS message (with green background) in top left box. On failure, you'll get FAIL message (with red background) in top left box. If it fails, repeat the steps 3 to 10 again. Don't break the process this time.

Enjoy.
PM me mkny13 if you have any other questions.

edit: changes due to input - thanks dwitherell


----------



## Marplot

I threw that out there quickly before heading to a meeting so any mistakes are my own.
mkny13, ODIN is the easiest route to get your Charge into gee nifty Tweaked land. It will get you you rooted, rom'ed and ready to roll.
If you have trouble finding a good ODIN (I use 1.82) holler and I can dropbox a link.


----------



## dwitherell

Nice writeup - just two notes I wanted to add:
1) Make sure the samsung drivers are installed on your computer (they likely are if you've been connecting it to the PC to access the sdcard).
2) The tweaked tar file is actually a .7z file when you download it, so you'll need a program like 7zip (free) on your computer to extract the .tar.md5 file inside it, as it's the .tar.md5 file that you flash in Odin.


----------



## ick

dwitherell said:


> Or an Easter Egg. Try to find some more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


I wonder if it's the former or the later...







Nice quick way of getting into the download screen without having to be a button contortionist! Now I'm wondering what other little gems may lurk in this ROM.

Thanks again dwitherell! You've really made my Charge much more enjoyable. Although I am considering going unlocked and off-contract next time to reduce my costs since Verizon is going to charge me full price for a device or take my grandfathered unlimited data plan away. I have much less device/OS envy going on now.


----------



## JihadSquad

ick said:


> I wonder if it's the former or the later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice quick way of getting into the download screen without having to be a button contortionist! Now I'm wondering what other little gems may lurk in this ROM.
> 
> Thanks again dwitherell! You've really made my Charge much more enjoyable. Although I am considering going unlocked and off-contract next time to reduce my costs since Verizon is going to charge me full price for a device or take my grandfathered unlimited data plan away. I have much less device/OS envy going on now.


You could always just long press power and select dl from there...


----------



## rll6fd

Hey, this may be a development question.. but I have a lot of contacts that didn't sync when I went to tweak.. any suggestions? Other than that it works amazingly, just really need those contacts..thanks in advance


----------



## ick

JihadSquad said:


> You could always just long press power and select dl from there...


Orly? That would be too easy!


----------



## Marplot

If your contacts did not sync were they saved as telephone contacts and not google?


----------



## wdswds

all the kernel tweaks in tweaktools wont work now that most of us are on stock fp5? or will they?


----------



## rll6fd

I guess it didn't sync with Google in the first place, I always make a point to just make Google contacts. Oh well live and learn


----------



## p2kmafia

wdswds said:


> all the kernel tweaks in tweaktools wont work now that most of us are on stock fp5? or will they?


You can enable them but they will not work as init.d scripts you have to use script manager and run them at boot. I recommend keeping them in the init.d folder just in case you run an fp5 pbj in the future


----------



## wdswds

p2kmafia said:


> You can enable them but they will not work as init.d scripts you have to use script manager and run them at boot. I recommend keeping them in the init.d folder just in case you run an fp5 pbj in the future


so how wold you keep them in the-int.d folder?


----------



## smartjon

ok i dont know for sure but i might have found a bug. when ever i try to open tsm parts>statusbar settings it force closes. someone said to try clearing the data in tsm parts but im a noob and dont know how can someone explain to me how to do it


----------



## smartjon

and also i dont know if this is because of the rom or fp5 or what but i turned off my phone last night at 65% battery left in it and when i turned it back on this morning it only had 8% battery. oh and i have the extended battery too. so i dont know if anyone can help me on this or not but just thought id ask


----------



## dwitherell

smartjon said:


> and also i dont know if this is because of the rom or fp5 or what but i turned off my phone last night at 65% battery left in it and when i turned it back on this morning it only had 8% battery. oh and i have the extended battery too. so i dont know if anyone can help me on this or not but just thought id ask


Settings > Applications > Manage Applications > select the All tab (I think) then scroll WAY down until you see TSMParts - select it, and on the new screen that pops up hit the clear data button (it may take a second to become active as it figures out how much data the app has stored).
The rom has little say on battery life - that resides primarily with the kernel. Other big factors are of course signal strength and screen on time (I know, your screen was off) - give it a little time (read: a few charging cycles) and see if the battery improves - most do.


----------



## smartjon

dwitherell said:


> Settings > Applications > Manage Applications > select the All tab (I think) then scroll WAY down until you see TSMParts - select it, and on the new screen that pops up hit the clear data button (it may take a second to become active as it figures out how much data the app has stored).
> The rom has little say on battery life - that resides primarily with the kernel. Other big factors are of course signal strength and screen on time (I know, your screen was off) - give it a little time (read: a few charging cycles) and see if the battery improves - most do.


ok thanks and thanks for all the hard work


----------



## Marplot

TitaniumBackup is no longer working for me. It was killing Widget Locker and then dying. I removed both and reinstalled just TB. It starts then stop.
The message is in the vein of WindowManager WIN DEATH (ed. sounds cool) Windows ..
Looks like 3 in succession and then it dies.

Anyone else having a problem with it, or tried it and it works?


----------



## dwitherell

Marplot said:


> TitaniumBackup is no longer working for me. It was killing Widget Locker and then dying. I removed both and reinstalled just TB. It starts then stop.
> The message is in the vein of WindowManager WIN DEATH (ed. sounds cool) Windows ..
> Looks like 3 in succession and then it dies.
> 
> Anyone else having a problem with it, or tried it and it works?


Huh - worked fine for me the last few times, well tibu I should say. I don't use widget locker.


----------



## dSlice

The clock showing up when the No Clock setting is still happening. I can't seem to replicate it, it just happens.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


----------



## dwitherell

dSlice said:


> The clock showing up when the No Clock setting is still happening. I can't seem to replicate it, it just happens.
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


Where does it show - and on a particular theme or across themes? Any more-likely-to-occur pattern at least?


----------



## wdswds

Anybody know what's causing this? My phone is awake almost all the time. This is since updating to 3.0

Oh and terminal emulator isn't always running, so that's not it. I just opened it to get the screen shot apk

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell

wdswds said:


> Anybody know what's causing this? My phone is awake almost all the time. This is since updating to 3.0
> 
> Oh and terminal emulator isn't always running, so that's not it. I just opened it to get the screen shot apk
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Hmm... not sure - these are always a pain to track down, but usually stem from some app acting up. It's either that or the fp5 stock kernel - assuming that is what you are running.


----------



## wdswds

dwitherell said:


> Hmm... not sure - these are always a pain to track down, but usually stem from some app acting up. It's either that or the fp5 stock kernel - assuming that is what you are running.


Well I don't think it's an app because it was doing it before I reinstalled all my apps. It might be the kernel, I was running into this problem earlier when in was running stock fp5.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dSlice

dwitherell said:


> Where does it show - and on a particular theme or across themes? Any more-likely-to-occur pattern at least?


In the default position. Across multiple themes. Not sure it just happens. Lol Sorry, I'll try to watch and see what combinations cause it.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


----------



## JihadSquad

wdswds said:


> Anybody know what's causing this? My phone is awake almost all the time. This is since updating to 3.0
> 
> Oh and terminal emulator isn't always running, so that's not it. I just opened it to get the screen shot apk
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Android system is so high... Download betterbatterystats and go to partial wake locks. You might have that k3g_wg error.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sep33

Can someone tell me what the swagger button does?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## wdswds

Well I charged it to 95 and the problem went away...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dSlice

Sep33 said:


> Can someone tell me what the swagger button does?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Exactly what it says it is.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


----------



## Sep33

dSlice said:


> Exactly what it says it is.
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


I had a feeling I was going to get an answer like this from all the other post about swagger, but when I pushed it took me to the yellow download screen.. is that what swagger is?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dSlice

Sep33 said:


> I had a feeling I was going to get an answer like this from all the other post about swagger, but when I pushed it took me to the yellow download screen.. is that what swagger is?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Nah, you found a short cut, Easter Egg. It does that when Auto Brightness is on.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dSlice

dwitherell said:


> Where does it show - and on a particular theme or across themes? Any more-likely-to-occur pattern at least?


I have a theory! Off to test it!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## pyroman512

I am finding with the jelly bean theme. I get a lot of reboots after trying to fart around with settings or just doing random things. Was fine most of today. But trying to change a setting in the launcher causes it to just reboot. Sometimes an app freezes and the same thing happens but for the most part I think it may be the launcher.

To submit a logcat what should I do?


----------



## jaffo

Hi everyone,

I've been using tweakstock/tweaked for quite a while now and I just updated to tweaked 3.0. Although, I think I may have been doing something wrong the whole time.
I believe I haven't been updating the modems properly. See the attached screenshot:
.









What would be the easiest way to update to the latest modems?


----------



## JihadSquad

jaffo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been using tweakstock/tweaked for quite a while now and I just updated to tweaked 3.0. Although, I think I may have been doing something wrong the whole time.
> I believe I haven't been updating the modems properly. See the attached screenshot:
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be the easiest way to update to the latest modems?


ODIN ep4 and take 2 updates. It would get you fp5 kernel too.


----------



## dwitherell

JihadSquad said:


> ODIN ep4 and take 2 updates. It would get you fp5 kernel too.


This. It can be a pain but (hopefully) worth it in the end.


----------



## dwitherell

pyroman512 said:


> I am finding with the jelly bean theme. I get a lot of reboots after trying to fart around with settings or just doing random things. Was fine most of today. But trying to change a setting in the launcher causes it to just reboot. Sometimes an app freezes and the same thing happens but for the most part I think it may be the launcher.
> 
> To submit a logcat what should I do?


This stems from the launcher that blackness used in his themes - if you get a logcat of it you can PM me a link to it (with the link pointing to wherever you uploaded it, like if you copied it to pastebin or threw the file on dropbox, etc.). I won't be able to do much today, but I might try to force the issue tonight and see if I can figure out what is going on, as this is often reported. In all likelihood I won't be able to do much though - but I'll take a look regardless.


----------



## jwj1217

I just installed TW3 today and all went well. I then went into tweaktools to change themes.When I try to install a theme I'm getting a signature verification error. Any thoughts? I'm clearly rooted as terminal emulator allows me to enter su mode. Any thoughts are apreceated. Thanks for all of the great work on the rom.


----------



## dwitherell

jwj1217 said:


> I just installed TW3 today and all went well. I then went into tweaktools to change themes.When I try to install a theme I'm getting a signature verification error. Any thoughts? I'm clearly rooted as terminal emulator allows me to enter su mode. Any thoughts are apreceated. Thanks for all of the great work on the rom.


Sounds like you are using the stock recovery - you need to use some iteration of cwm recovery to flash anything from tweaktools. How did you install tweaked?


----------



## jwj1217

Got it ...I'll add cwm. I just odin in the new version and as you suggested used the recovery mode to add the file. I'm still learning appreciate the quick response.


----------



## dag92821

Thanks Dwitherell for your response and sorry for putting my long post on the main thread. I did forget to mention the one thing I did not try was the recommended back to stock and 2 OTAs...I don't have a Odin box right now so....

On that note then, FWIW, the Tweaked 3.0 ROM I did get working wanted a 'su' binary update...did it. Used Titanium Backup to restore a few apps...done. And now this morning SuperSu wants a binary update but fails and Titanium can't get root privs.

So, between last night and this morning, I configured my wifi...nothing more...and lost root privs? Could this be caused by the same lack of recommend path following?

Thanks again!


----------



## dwitherell

dag92821 said:


> Thanks Dwitherell for your response and sorry for putting my long post on the main thread. I did forget to mention the one thing I did not try was the recommended back to stock and 2 OTAs...I don't have a Odin box right now so....
> 
> On that note then, FWIW, the Tweaked 3.0 ROM I did get working wanted a 'su' binary update...did it. Used Titanium Backup to restore a few apps...done. And now this morning SuperSu wants a binary update but fails and Titanium can't get root privs.
> 
> So, between last night and this morning, I configured my wifi...nothing more...and lost root privs? Could this be caused by the same lack of recommend path following?
> 
> Thanks again!


Well that is strange... Maybe try wiping data in the superuser app? Then go back in and see if the su binary prompt kicks in again. That very well may not work, but there's a link to a flashable SuperSU zip in the OP as well - maybe try flashing that in CWM, then going into the app and doing the binary update bit. Let me know if things still are going awry. Beyond the full back-to-stock path, you could also just try re-flashing the rom itself and see if that helps anything. Sorry for the troubles!


----------



## jwj1217

When I play with settings for trICS I am getting a lot of reboots. I saw a prior message for a similar issue with jellybean theme any suggestions ?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell

jwj1217 said:


> When I play with settings for trICS I am getting a lot of reboots. I saw a prior message for a similar issue with jellybean theme any suggestions ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


It's the launcher used in those themes - if you can get a logcat to me (start it right before playing with the settings) I'll take a look and see if I can figure anything out.


----------



## jaffo

dwitherell said:


> This. It can be a pain but (hopefully) worth it in the end.


Yeah, I thought so, but was hoping there was an easier solution. Thanks, though! And thanks for making my Charge usable!


----------



## dartrunner

After installing Tweaked, Visual Voicemail is missing and the Play Store says it is not compatible with my device. Any way to get it back?
Thanks


----------



## Emoney

dartrunner said:


> After installing Tweaked, Visual Voicemail is missing and the Play Store says it is not compatible with my device. Any way to get it back?
> Thanks


Using play Store download terminal emulator.

Once installed, open and type

su

Press enter and grant superuser privileges

Then type

tweaktools

Press enter

Go to Applications 
Go to either bloatware or most requested

Keep cycling through until you find what you are looking for.

=) 
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emoney

If you need screen shots let me know.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jco23

dartrunner said:


> After installing Tweaked, Visual Voicemail is missing and the Play Store says it is not compatible with my device. Any way to get it back?
> Thanks


FWIW, I don't use VZW for my voice mail - try google voice (and it's free too)


----------



## stueycaster

jco23 said:


> FWIW, I don't use VZW for my voice mail - try google voice (and it's free too)


I don't use Verizon for anything. Especially backup assistant.

Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkny13

Marplot said:


> *ODIN back to stock EP4D*
> Launch Odin.
> Enter the phone in Download Mode:
> Remove battery
> Hold Volume Down button and plug in the USB cable which is connected to PC at other end.
> You'll be in download mode soon. Odin will recognize the phone - make sure you get the message _Added! !_in the message box at bottom left in Odin.
> Put the battery back in now.
> 
> On Odin, click on PDA tab and select CI510_VZW_EP4_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL706183_ship.tar.md5.
> Now click the PIT tab on Odin and select the charge.pit file


I initially got hung up on drivers, but now have made it to step 4. Where would I find the charge.pit file? It doesn't appear to be included in any of the Tweaked or Odin packages, nor in the links the Tweaked author included in the initial posts on the thread. I found a download link after googling but I don't know if I should worry about whether I have the right version or not. The source I found is here: http://www.theandroidsoul.com/droid-charge-fix/

Thanks.


----------



## cujo6801

Imnuts.org has everything you need..
Pit included...

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## mkny13

Duh. I had looked there but I missed it under the odin packages. Thanks.


----------



## mkny13

Another roadblock. Odin is choking on the EP4 md5 from imnuts. I downloaded it twice, trying Chrome and Firefox. Googling led me here, so I'll try that next.

Spoke too soon. I did get one of the two downloads to work, proceeding now. Sorry to waste anyone's time.


----------



## mkny13

OK, flashed back to stock, then two OTAs to FP5, and I'm trying to load Tweaked now. Following marplot's instrucitons, I pointed Odin at the Tweaked md5 and hit start. I get:


Code:


<br />
<ID:0/027> Added!!<br />
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..<br />
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..<br />
<OSM> Please wait..<br />
<OSM> Tweaked3Sys.tar.md5 is valid.<br />
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..<br />
<OSM> Leave CS..<br />
<ID:0/027> Odin v.3 engine (ID:27)..<br />
<ID:0/027> File analysis..<br />
<ID:0/027> SetupConnection..<br />
<ID:0/027> Initialzation..<br />
<ID:0/027> Removed!!<br />
<ID:0/027> Get PIT for mapping..<br />
<ID:0/027> There is no PIT partition.<br />
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)<br />

Tried running a couple times more, but it quickly cycles back to


Code:


<br />
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 0)<br />

So, I took a tiny bit of initiative and added the charge.pit file to Odin again, then hit Start:


Code:


<br />
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..<br />
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..<br />
<OSM> Please wait..<br />
<OSM> Tweaked3Sys.tar.md5 is valid.<br />
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..<br />
<OSM> Leave CS..<br />
<ID:0/027> Odin v.3 engine (ID:27)..<br />
<ID:0/027> File analysis..<br />
<ID:0/027> SetupConnection..<br />
<ID:0/027> Initialzation..<br />
<ID:0/027> Get PIT for mapping..<br />
<ID:0/027> Removed!!<br />
<ID:0/027> Complete(Write) operation failed.<br />
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)<br />

Help?


----------



## nitram

mkny13 - Go to this thread... read, understand what is happening...You need pit file and the tar file BOTH...
BE sure the right boxes are checked OR unchecked... have fun, it will work perfect for you, Have FAITH!!

Here's the link that should help you: http://www.chargefor...in-picture.html

Note: after you flash to stock ep4... taking update fp1... taking update fp5... then you must reunlock via odim with cwm (getting it to stick)... then you are able to flash Tweak v3 (be sure to mount system in cwm)... you'll get there, be patient!!


----------



## coreysr

When changing themes is it necessary to change back to the default theme first? For example, I'm on jellybean but want to try TRICS, do I need to go back to BnB first?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkny13

nitram said:


> Note: after you flash to stock ep4... taking update fp1... taking update fp5... then you must reunlock via odim with cwm (getting it to stick)... then you are able to flash Tweak v3 (be sure to mount system in cwm)... you'll get there, be patient!!


So is CWM necessary? Based on previous posts, I was under the impression that Odin was all I needed, and CWM was optional. I'm going to try redownloading and flashing.


----------



## mkny13

I'm consistently getting a "md5 is invalid." error









EDIT: I should add, despite 7z reporting a successful md5 check. Trying to download the md5 file with IE, as a last resort.


----------



## nitram

Read that link I posted... yes you need to flash cwr desperately unless it was packaged with you tar file... just go thru process of installing such on your phone (should be there already) then flash cwm with Odin, then unplug/pull bat... boot direct into recover... three finger salute... then flash super user... then reboot ... then using esfile manger - free on market... set up esfile by turning on root in its preferences ... rename recovery file/...in system/etc (forget name off hand, you can easily find it)... shut phone off... plug into computer again... Odin cwr again... (blue is one I use)... good to go... then flash tweak v3 normally...read the link I posted... you'll get it... good luck!!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkny13

@nitram: sorry, it's just that Marplot indicated that Odin wa sall I needed, not CWM. I have read through the post you linked to but I'm following the steps there multiple times and not getting anywhere.

I seem to be digging myself deeper and deeper into a hole. I can't get out of recovery mode now. I tried just flashing back to stock again but now Odin fails when I run through the exact steps that worked before. Frustrating


----------



## nitram

Many things you can try...
Be sure you have good downloads of both the ep4 or sometimes the ee4 tar file and the pit file... 
Reboot computer so all is good there... I normally plug in phone then.. when opening Odin right click in windows and select run as administrator... Odin should start and see your phone... then proceed... but be sure you have good file downloads... tar file only if you were on ext4 and not stock rfs file structure..

PM me if you like

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkny13

I PMed nitram, but in case anyone else takes an interest:

I've rebooted, redownloaded, reverted to Odin 1.83 (I was usuing 1.85 initially), ran it as an admin, and tried everything again. Just trying to re-reset to EP4 right now. Odin throws a "Complete(Write) operation failed" error and FAIL! Any advice on what I should try next?

I'm looking at a workday without a working phone tomorrow and feeling grim. I don't even have another alarm clock...


----------



## stueycaster

mkny13 said:


> I PMed nitram, but in case anyone else takes an interest:
> 
> I've rebooted, redownloaded, reverted to Odin 1.83 (I was usuing 1.85 initially), ran it as an admin, and tried everything again. Just trying to re-reset to EP4 right now. Odin throws a "Complete(Write) operation failed" error and FAIL! Any advice on what I should try next?
> 
> I'm looking at a workday without a working phone tomorrow and feeling grim. I don't even have another alarm clock...


That sounds like what it does when you try to odin with the battery out. Also the odin package Tweaked + CWM will flash CWM and maintain root. It worked great for me.

Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkny13

stueycaster said:


> That sounds like what it does when you try to odin with the battery out. Also the odin package Tweaked + CWM will flash CWM and maintain root. It worked great for me.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


Cripes, I don't know why I can't read directions today...was leaving the battery out. I will try again. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## seitentaisei

nitram said:


> Note: after you flash to stock ep4... taking update fp1... taking update fp5... then you must reunlock via odim with cwm (getting it to stick)... then you are able to flash Tweak v3 (be sure to mount system in cwm)... you'll get there, be patient!!


There's no need to odin cwm just to flash the tweak zip. If you're flashing all the way back to stock to take updates, just odin the tweaked + cwm .tar.md5 file from OP. Recovery sticks just fine and the rom includes root anyway. Fewer steps and less chance of things going wrong.


----------



## Andy32790

Anyone else having a problem with deleting images in the gallery? It says they are deleted but when I go back to gallery they are there again

Tweaked 3.0 RC2


----------



## JihadSquad

Andy32790 said:


> Anyone else having a problem with deleting images in the gallery? It says they are deleted but when I go back to gallery they are there again
> 
> Tweaked 3.0 RC2


Works fine for me. Are you trying picasa images or sd card images?


----------



## Andy32790

JihadSquad said:


> Works fine for me. Are you trying picasa images or sd card images?


sdcard images

Tweaked 3.0 RC2


----------



## mkny13

Thanks again to everyone who offered advice--I'm now running Tweaked. Loving having a zippy phone again--wish I remembered to backup Tasker before blowing away my data though. Argh. A couple more newb questions, since I've already run rampant over this thread








I had not previously rooted my phone. Does the new ROM automatically include root or do I still need to do that separately? If so, could anyone point me towards simple directions for the Charge? I've looked before and I know there's no one-click root for the Charge.
Should I look at upgrading the radio or other components separately, or is that all contained in Tweaked? How about the *FP1 to FP5 modem updater?*
Not that I'm a glutton for punishment, but are there other ROMS that charge owners prefer? I'm just curious. I jumped on Tweaked mostly because it was the most recently updated.
Thanks again and thanks @dwitherell for your work on Threaded.


----------



## jco23

mkny13 said:


> Thanks again to everyone who offered advice--I'm now running Tweaked. Loving having a zippy phone again--wish I remembered to backup Tasker before blowing away my data though. Argh. A couple more newb questions, since I've already run rampant over this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had not previously rooted my phone. Does the new ROM automatically include root or do I still need to do that separately? If so, could anyone point me towards simple directions for the Charge? I've looked before and I know there's no one-click root for the Charge.
> Should I look at upgrading the radio or other components separately, or is that all contained in Tweaked? How about the *FP1 to FP5 modem updater?*
> Not that I'm a glutton for punishment, but are there other ROMS that charge owners prefer? I'm just curious. I jumped on Tweaked mostly because it was the most recently updated.
> Thanks again and thanks @dwitherell for your work on Threaded.


1.) I think so, but check to see if you have supersu app, and run that to see if you have root access.
2.) check the phone's settings, it should be reading FP5 across the board
3.) no other ROMS for FP5 (don't think Eclipse made the jump.... yet).

but I don't think I would want any other ROM besides tweaked (even made me afraid of getting a new phone, as I enjoy tweaked so much).


----------



## stueycaster

jco23 said:


> but I don't think I would want any other ROM besides tweaked (even made me afraid of getting a new phone, as I enjoy tweaked so much).


Ditto. :-D

Sent from my SCH-I510 running Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mkny13

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Marplot

I have tried four different ROMS and most satisfied with Tweaked. It looks like the rest of your questions were answered.
Now that you are rolling on the ROM you will want some more apps:
ConnectBot (or something like) so you can open a local command line and run things like tweaked tool
CatLog (handy if you need help with a FC or other issue)
Titanium Backup (not a critical app but it can be powerful and time saving)

as an aside, if you have never been here is a handy tasker site http://tasker.wikidot.com/profile-index


----------



## kynalvarus

I'd like to report a successful upgrade from Tweaked 2.2 to 3.0, without factory wipe. I was on 2.2 + FP1 radios + imnuts PBJ0524 kernel with ext4 partitions.

Nandroid backup, TiBu backup, flush TiBu backup to Dropbox. Can't have too many backups!
Install imoseyon 4.0 kernel via CWM & reboot.
Touch file /sdcard/Voodoo/disable-lagfix & reboot. Conversion back to RFS took about 25 minutes.
Reboot to CWM.
Wipe cache & dalvik.
Install FP1->FP5 radios zip.
Install Tweaked 3.0 zip.
Install FP5 Stock kernel zip. Reboot.
Wait for dalvik to recompile.
Reauthorize all my root tools with SuperSu - no problems.
Paid Voodoo Sound works, Chainfire3D works, SD-Booster works, VM Heap tool works (I prefer 48MB to 64MB), Auto Memory Manager works.

My networks do seem a bit more stable, performance is okay (lost my overclocking and schedulers with stock kernel, of course.) I'm messing with Tegrak Overclock Ultimate (paid) to see if I can't get a stable top-end CPU clock higher than 1000MHz/1275mV.

Thanks, dwitherell!


----------



## dag92821

dwitherell said:


> Well that is strange... Maybe try wiping data in the superuser app? Then go back in and see if the su binary prompt kicks in again. That very well may not work, but there's a link to a flashable SuperSU zip in the OP as well - maybe try flashing that in CWM, then going into the app and doing the binary update bit. Let me know if things still are going awry. Beyond the full back-to-stock path, you could also just try re-flashing the rom itself and see if that helps anything. Sorry for the troubles!


I did try re-flashing the ROM and still had no root privs. I didn't try clearing the data. I just flashed back to v2.2 'cause I needed a phone. Went to see Endeavor fly over at Disneyland needed to track it all. 

Since I almost have a decent Windows box, I'll just ODIN to EP4 and do the OTAs next. No worries about the troubles and thanks for all the work/help!


----------



## Andy32790

Still having the gallery issue I was able to delete them from astro but they are still showing up in gallery I have uninstalled and reinstalled gallery fixed permissions wiped dalvik and cache but the images still show up even tho they don't even exist anymore

Tweaked 3.0 RC2


----------



## dwitherell

Andy32790 said:


> Still having the gallery issue I was able to delete them from astro but they are still showing up in gallery I have uninstalled and reinstalled gallery fixed permissions wiped dalvik and cache but the images still show up even tho they don't even exist anymore
> 
> Tweaked 3.0 RC2


So in gallery if you navigate to the directory they used to be you still see the pictures even though they are no longer in the directory? What happens if you select one of those pictures? It has to be somewhere - maybe there's a file somewhere that has thumbs of the pics stored? What if you out in a different sdcard, do the pics show up then?


----------



## Andy32790

dwitherell said:


> So in gallery if you navigate to the directory they used to be you still see the pictures even though they are no longer in the directory? What happens if you select one of those pictures? It has to be somewhere - maybe there's a file somewhere that has thumbs of the pics stored? What if you out in a different sdcard, do the pics show up then?


they are showing up as broken images now after I restarted my phone I even installed the other gallery from RC2 so I don't think the gallery apk is the problem

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## dwitherell

Andy32790 said:


> they are showing up as broken images now after I restarted my phone I even installed the other gallery from RC2 so I don't think the gallery apk is the problem
> 
> Tweaked 3.0


Same issue if using a different sdcard? Maybe there's a thumbs file somewhere or something... I'm at a loss otherwise.


----------



## aaronDroid80

I'm sad that I will not get to try out tweaked 3. My phone started acting real screwy last week and would randomly shut down. So I flashed it back to stock, took the ota's (found out that I now have 4g at my house), and the problem continued. Called verizon, got 2 replacement phones, and right out of the box, the "new" phone shuts down almost immediately after booting up. Called them back, and now they're sending me a Nexus, which looks like it will be here tomorrow. In a way I'm sad to be getting rid of this phone because I'm eligible for an upgrade in about 3 weeks anyway, and I had plans for the charge after that. It was going to be a nice Tweaked media player. I will miss you guys. Dwitherell, hopefully someday you can build some roms for the nexus.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Andy32790

dwitherell said:


> Same issue if using a different sdcard? Maybe there's a thumbs file somewhere or something... I'm at a loss otherwise.


idk I don't have an extra sdcard with me ATM but thank you for your help

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## Andy32790

Reflashed Tweaked 3 and it fixed more problems then I knew I had. Once again thanks for the help and the great work you do

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Is FP5E different than just FP5? Or is that another name for that OTA?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dwitherell

DirgeExtinction said:


> Is FP5E different than just FP5? Or is that another name for that OTA?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


FP5E is the "full" name - just like the "full" name for FP1 was FP1H. FP5 == FP5E


----------



## DirgeExtinction

dwitherell said:


> FP5E is the "full" name - just like the "full" name for FP1 was FP1H. FP5 == FP5E


Ah,cool thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dSlice

dwitherell said:


> Where does it show - and on a particular theme or across themes? Any more-likely-to-occur pattern at least?


OK, I came back from R&D, I found the culprit to the No Clock to Clock Showing problem. The problem occurs when you receive a notification, when the drawer is down. As to why, that's in your hands now Dwith. Lol

P.S. It happens on all the themes.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


----------



## JihadSquad

dSlice said:


> OK, I came back from R&D, I found the culprit to the No Clock to Clock Showing problem. The problem occurs when you receive a notification, when the drawer is down. As to why, that's in your hands now Dwith. Lol
> 
> P.S. It happens on all the themes.
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


Debugging at 1am, perfect use of your time.


----------



## dSlice

JihadSquad said:


> Debugging at 1am, perfect use of your time.


Tehe!

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


----------



## Marplot

> Still having the gallery issue I was able to delete them from astro but they are still showing up in gallery I have uninstalled and reinstalled gallery fixed permissions wiped dalvik and cache but the images still show up even tho they don't even exist anymore

Check your sync settings. I would bet that picasso is set to sync. disable that and the 'ghost' images in your gallery will go away.


----------



## dwitherell

dSlice said:


> OK, I came back from R&D, I found the culprit to the No Clock to Clock Showing problem. The problem occurs when you receive a notification, when the drawer is down. As to why, that's in your hands now Dwith. Lol
> 
> P.S. It happens on all the themes.
> 
> - dSlice
> 
> Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


Well off I go then to hunt this down. Question - if you select one of the other options beyond no clock - like small am/pm, etc - does it change to a default look in the same scenario? How about if you have left or center clock selected - do you get two clocks showing?


----------



## dSlice

dwitherell said:


> Well off I go then to hunt this down. Question - if you select one of the other options beyond no clock - like small am/pm, etc - does it change to a default look in the same scenario? How about if you have left or center clock selected - do you get two clocks showing?


I'll see.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


----------



## Emoney

I'm having an issue with the launchers.

When I reboot, it asks me which launcher I want to use and then I click whichever one I want and select make default. 
Then very randomly when I press the home button it will ask again. Like the settings don't stick.

But when I checked app settings, it shows I have the one picked as default.









Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell

Emoney said:


> I'm having an issue with the launchers.
> 
> When I reboot, it asks me which launcher I want to use and then I click whichever one I want and select make default.
> Then very randomly when I press the home button it will ask again. Like the settings don't stick.
> 
> But when I checked app settings, it shows I have the one picked as default.
> 
> View attachment 32942
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Are you on a theme? On the surface it sounds like more of an issue with the 3rd party launcher than anything else. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Sep33

dwitherell said:


> Are you on a theme? On the surface it sounds like more of an issue with the 3rd party launcher than anything else. Has anyone else had this happen?


I haven't had that issue .i am using holo

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dSlice

dwitherell said:


> Well off I go then to hunt this down. Question - if you select one of the other options beyond no clock - like small am/pm, etc - does it change to a default look in the same scenario? How about if you have left or center clock selected - do you get two clocks showing?


Ok, it's every clock setting, but default that does it when the drawer is open.

- dSlice

Droid Charge powered by [email protected] 3.0 ;-)


----------



## Emoney

Sep33 said:


> I haven't had that issue .i am using holo
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Just using the stock theme. Might wipe data again and see if it clears up.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cujo6801

Emoney said:


> I'm having an issue with the launchers.
> 
> When I reboot, it asks me which launcher I want to use and then I click whichever one I want and select make default.
> Then very randomly when I press the home button it will ask again. Like the settings don't stick.
> 
> But when I checked app settings, it shows I have the one picked as default.
> 
> View attachment 32942
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Here's a little tip..
If you have tibu ..
Backup the tw launcher and uninstall it..
Because even though your running one as default ..
The other one is still running in the background using up resources ..
Also your problem will go away as well ..

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Andy32790

Marplot said:


> > Still having the gallery issue I was able to delete them from astro but they are still showing up in gallery I have uninstalled and reinstalled gallery fixed permissions wiped dalvik and cache but the images still show up even tho they don't even exist anymore
> 
> Check your sync settings. I would bet that picasso is set to sync. disable that and the 'ghost' images in your gallery will go away.


Are you quoting me there? It wasn't synced pictures it was regular screenshot saved on my SD card I did I full reinstall and it fixed the problem thank you tho

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## Marplot

Well I wouldn't say I was quoting you since the use of the {Quote} button escapes my understanding but yes, it was directed at you Andy32790. I misunderstood your issue so suggested a solution to one I have seen. Glad you got it worked out.


----------



## Andy32790

Marplot said:


> Well I wouldn't say I was quoting you since the use of the {Quote} button escapes my understanding but yes, it was directed at you Andy32790. I misunderstood your issue so suggested a solution to one I have seen. Glad you got it worked out.


well thank you either way

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## dwitherell

Hey folks -

Thanks to the research of dSlice, I believe the clock issue has been resolved. As such, EVERY THEME has been updated with the fix. Let me know if the issue persists.


----------



## dSlice

dwitherell said:


> Hey folks -
> 
> Thanks to the research of dSlice, I believe the clock issue has been resolved. As such, EVERY THEME has been updated with the fix. Let me know if the issue persists.


Hey hey! It works! :-D No problem Dwitherell, I'll keep my eye out for any more quirks.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Emoney

dwitherell said:


> Are you on a theme? On the surface it sounds like more of an issue with the 3rd party launcher than anything else. Has anyone else had this happen?


Ok I think I figured it out... I am using ram booster pro and when I cut the screen off it wipes out a service I believe.

I uninstalled it and now it seems to be working. And my phone isn't skipping when playing games or taking awhile to load icons or pics in the gallery. Just everything is more fluid now.

=)

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stueycaster

Emoney said:


> Ok I think I figured it out... I am using ram booster pro and when I cut the screen off it wipes out a service I believe.
> 
> I uninstalled it and now it seems to be working. And my phone isn't skipping when playing games or taking awhile to load icons or pics in the gallery. Just everything is more fluid now.
> 
> =)
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah Tweaked 3 with the stock kernel doesn't need help managing ram. It runs great with no third party tweaks at all.


----------



## JSMaxwell

Need help,

This isn't my first time to use odin or custom roms. I've been running tweaked for a while and wanted to put the new one on. I followed the instructions, went back to stock, took the 2 OTA updates. When I went to odin Tweaked 3, I got a fail. I tried, tried, and tried, and kept getting a fail. It would would get to the NAND Write Start part, then fail. I figured I would go back to stock again, but am now having the same problem. I must have tried it a dozen times. Trying to odin flash the stock Verizon is giving the same fail. At this point I can't use my phone.

Thoughts? Help?


----------



## Andy32790

JSMaxwell said:


> Need help,
> 
> This isn't my first time to use odin or custom roms. I've been running tweaked for a while and wanted to put the new one on. I followed the instructions, went back to stock, took the 2 OTA updates. When I went to odin Tweaked 3, I got a fail. I tried, tried, and tried, and kept getting a fail. It would would get to the NAND Write Start part, then fail. I figured I would go back to stock again, but am now having the same problem. I must have tried it a dozen times. Trying to odin flash the stock Verizon is giving the same fail. At this point I can't use my phone.
> 
> Thoughts? Help?


sounds like a bad download. Redownload it especially if your getting md5 mismatch. also make sure youbare mounting system and all. Wipe data and cache but I'm sure its just a bad download

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## JihadSquad

Andy32790 said:


> sounds like a bad download. Redownload it especially if your getting md5 mismatch. also make sure youbare mounting system and all. Wipe data and cache but I'm sure its just a bad download
> 
> Tweaked 3.0


You don't mount system in ODIN. It also doesn't say ms5 mismatch. It says NAND write failed. Did you select PDA, and only PDA? Your memory might be corrupted.


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o

Also don't forget to put the battery back in after everything is connected but before you start the process

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JSMaxwell

JihadSquad said:


> You don't mount system in ODIN. It also doesn't say ms5 mismatch. It says NAND write failed. Did you select PDA, and only PDA? Your memory might be corrupted.


Yes. I selected PDA and only PDA. I've been looking around the boards and it seems some people have had this same issue on their Galaxy S II. General consensus is that it failed hardware and I am going to be getting a new phone. Sigh.


----------



## Andy32790

JihadSquad said:


> You don't mount system in ODIN. It also doesn't say ms5 mismatch. It says NAND write failed. Did you select PDA, and only PDA? Your memory might be corrupted.


haha true sorry my mind was elsewhere when I posted that I was only trying to help tho.

Tweaked 3.0


----------



## brownvador

This iz Bad Azz!!! It looks great! Good job guys!


----------



## soulrebel360

Hey is anyone else getting a "not compatible with your device" error when trying to install Instagram? It works on all other builds ... funny how it won't install on 3.0 FP5 but it installs just fine on previous builds


----------



## JihadSquad

soulrebel360 said:


> Hey is anyone else getting a "not compatible with your device" error when trying to install Instagram? It works on all other builds ... funny how it won't install on 3.0 FP5 but it installs just fine on previous builds


I don't use instagram so I tried to install it and it worked fine.










Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soulrebel360

weird ... now I'm able to install it. i am now a believer in magic thanks to jihadsquad.


----------



## dwitherell

OK, all themes have now been updated on tweaktools with my clock/notification fix... I am fairly certain the issues are now resolved, but please let me know if I am mistaken. Sorry for all the trouble folks.


----------



## 666

I wanna install this but I'm having trouble. I have tweaked 2.0 installed right now and I was going to follow the guide and use odin and then OTA to get back to stock fp5 i think or whatever it is but when I connect my phone via USB it doesn't work. It says that it's not recognized but I've always used my laptop to do everything. Oh and also when I put it into download mode in ODIN it doesn't show up either. I've tried it on my desktop and it also says that it's not recognized, even after installed the drivers. I don't really know what to do, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ijustdontcare

I have had many issues with this as well. I had to uninstall, delete, & re install the drivers on my laptop to make it work again... then reboot computer. After I got my puter running, hooked phone up again, and rebooted phone while plugged in to a good USB port. This is a problem I've been reading about that many users are having.

sent from my Charged [email protected] 3.0b on TrICS5.0


----------



## Emoney

666 said:


> I wanna install this but I'm having trouble. I have tweaked 2.0 installed right now and I was going to follow the guide and use odin and then OTA to get back to stock fp5 i think or whatever it is but when I connect my phone via USB it doesn't work. It says that it's not recognized but I've always used my laptop to do everything. Oh and also when I put it into download mode in ODIN it doesn't show up either. I've tried it on my desktop and it also says that it's not recognized, even after installed the drivers. I don't really know what to do, does anyone have any ideas?


I had the same issue awhile ago ... come to find out you must use the original Samsung data cable or your phone wont be recognized. Sounds weird but it is true.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zhakrin

Emoney said:


> I had the same issue awhile ago ... come to find out you must use the original Samsung data cable or your phone wont be recognized. Sounds weird but it is true.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Actually, that's not true. I've lost mine some time ago and use a cable that came with a Western Digital USB hard drive and it works just fine.


----------



## JihadSquad

zhakrin said:


> Actually, that's not true. I've lost mine some time ago and use a cable that came with a Western Digital USB hard drive and it works just fine.


I think the point was using a usb "data" cable instead of a power only cable like most chargers come with.


----------



## zhakrin

JihadSquad said:


> I think the point was using a usb "data" cable instead of a power only cable like most chargers come with.


Ahh, I gotcha. My bad, carry on.


----------



## dag92821

I apologize if this is the wrong place to post this question, but I've worked only with Tweaked ROMs as those are all I have at the moment on my SD card.

Issue: I use CWM v4.0.0.8 (Yes, old, but has been working just fine) to flash TweakStock 1.5, Tweaked 2 and Tweaked 3. 1.5 won't boot...ok, probably a radios issue, but 2 and 3 boot, come to the "Touch the Android" screen but pop up a LogsProvider closed error. I click "Force Close" and I can't get past the dang "Touch the Android to continue" prompt!!! I can change the language, the screen clicks when I touch the android, etc. So it's not a lock up.

I plan on using ODIN to go to stock upgrade via all OTAs, then Tweaked 3...but is there anything I can do in the meantime??

I've cleared caches, battery stats, user data...I'm at a stand still until tonight. But I'm open to ideas/suggestions...

Thanks!


----------



## 666

JihadSquad said:


> I think the point was using a usb "data" cable instead of a power only cable like most chargers come with.


Wait really? I've used the cord that connects to my charger the whole time. I have to use a different one now?


----------



## JihadSquad

666 said:


> Wait really? I've used the cord that connects to my charger the whole time. I have to use a different one now?


OK when you get a phone, camera, hard disk, printer etc. that TRANSFERS DATA or just buy a USB cable you, specifically get a cable that is capable of transferring data over USB. When you get a STANDALONE CHARGER that is just meant for charging stuff, then you typically get a cable that only has the power pins connected so it is cheaper to buy. The charger that came with the phone obviously has data capabilities because it is a dual purpose cable.


----------



## 666

JihadSquad said:


> OK when you get a phone, camera, hard disk, printer etc. that TRANSFERS DATA or just buy a USB cable you, specifically get a cable that is capable of transferring data over USB. When you get a STANDALONE CHARGER that is just meant for charging stuff, then you typically get a cable that only has the power pins connected so it is cheaper to buy. The charger that came with the phone obviously has data capabilities because it is a dual purpose cable.


Right, what do you reckon I do then? I really want to install the new tweaked. :$


----------



## JihadSquad

666 said:


> Right, what do you reckon I do then? I really want to install the new tweaked. :$


What cable are you using?


----------



## 666

JihadSquad said:


> What cable are you using?


I'm using the one that came with it that I plug into the charger.


----------



## JihadSquad

OK is your phone recognized when you try to transfer files to your sd card? (like normal use not in recovery or dl mode)


----------



## dag92821

dag92821 said:


> I apologize if this is the wrong place to post this question, but I've worked only with Tweaked ROMs as those are all I have at the moment on my SD card.
> 
> Issue: I use CWM v4.0.0.8 (Yes, old, but has been working just fine) to flash TweakStock 1.5, Tweaked 2 and Tweaked 3. 1.5 won't boot...ok, probably a radios issue, but 2 and 3 boot, come to the "Touch the Android" screen but pop up a LogsProvider closed error. I click "Force Close" and I can't get past the dang "Touch the Android to continue" prompt!!! I can change the language, the screen clicks when I touch the android, etc. So it's not a lock up.
> 
> I plan on using ODIN to go to stock upgrade via all OTAs, then Tweaked 3...but is there anything I can do in the meantime??
> 
> I've cleared caches, battery stats, user data...I'm at a stand still until tonight. But I'm open to ideas/suggestions...
> 
> Thanks!


So I just wanted to follow up for others. I did the ODIN back to EE4, had 3 OTAs to get to FP5 stock. At that point:

- ODIN'd Tweaked3 w/CWM v5.0.7.2 and rebooted phone ----- Verizon 4GLTE boot logo!!!! *huh?*
- When the phone booted, it still had some VZW junk with generic icons...figured I better clear data/cache.
- Booted into Recovery and cleared Data/Cache/Dalvik, then rebooted
- Still Verizon 4G LTE Boot Animation!!! (Is this supposed to be?)
- ROM came up, saw SuperUser so I know it's 3.0, but it didn't ask for an update.
- Shutdown phone, removed SD Card and formatted in computer.
- Replaced SD Card in phone and booted into recovery
- Formatted SD Card from Recovery as well just in case there was something other than making the filesystem.
- Rebooted phone from recovery
- Still 4G LTE Boot Animation!!! *LOL*

Doesn't matter too much, as long as the ROM works well. Thanks guys for everything!

Edit: CWR backup worked, restore "format_rfs_device failed on /dev/block/stl10"....so restore still fails.

Edit 2: Attempted to restore the ROM via CWR 5.0.2.7, install went fine, but stuck on Samsum logo every time.


----------



## JihadSquad

dag92821 said:


> So I just wanted to follow up for others. I did the ODIN back to EE4, had 3 OTAs to get to FP5 stock. At that point:
> 
> - ODIN'd Tweaked3 w/CWM v5.0.7.2 and rebooted phone ----- Verizon 4GLTE boot logo!!!! *huh?*
> - When the phone booted, it still had some VZW junk with generic icons...figured I better clear data/cache.
> - Booted into Recovery and cleared Data/Cache/Dalvik, then rebooted
> - Still Verizon 4G LTE Boot Animation!!! (Is this supposed to be?)
> - ROM came up, saw SuperUser so I know it's 3.0, but it didn't ask for an update.
> - Shutdown phone, removed SD Card and formatted in computer.
> - Replaced SD Card in phone and booted into recovery
> - Formatted SD Card from Recovery as well just in case there was something other than making the filesystem.
> - Rebooted phone from recovery
> - Still 4G LTE Boot Animation!!! *LOL*
> 
> Doesn't matter too much, as long as the ROM works well. Thanks guys for everything!
> 
> -
> 
> I'm wiping my


4G LTE is the default boot ani for tweaked. Stock is the droid eye one.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dag92821

JihadSquad said:


> 4G LTE is the default boot ani for tweaked. Stock is the droid eye one.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


So what happened to the floating android head that settles on the logo and shows '3'? I thought that was the default.


----------



## JihadSquad

dag92821 said:


> So what happened to the floating android head that settles on the logo and shows '3'? I thought that was the default.


That must be dwith's custom one. The stock fp5 (or any stock) kernel can only show Samsung boot animations. Droid charge is an example, along with galaxy s. The 4g lte one is from the stratosphere. You need a custom kernel that supports custom boot anis for that to work.


----------



## Rockstaru

I had a bit of an adventure last night trying to install tweaked 3.0 on my charge from stock unrooted FP5 using Odin-first I got the RX_TIMEOUT error (though it continued to download successfully), and then it would get stuck on the samsung screen. I switched to a different cable and used the back USB port, which seemed to alleviate the timeout errors, but I was only able to get into CWM recovery at that point, otherwise it just went into a boot loop. I've managed to restore my phone for the moment, but it is currently running stock Froyo, and no OTA update is showing up. This isn't terrible, but I'd like to get on the custom ROM boat if I can. Can anyone give me a simple step by step guide, or tell me what I'm doing wrong? I know how to flash ROMs I'm Odin, but I feel like I'm missing a step, and most of the guides on flashing from stock are out of date (understandable, since the Charge is EOL). Thanks for all your work! It looks very slick from the previews I've seen, despite my lack of comprehension on the process.


----------



## pyroman512

Is it possible anyone could give me the ICSorcery theme? It was out for one day before being removed and I missed it and was wondering if anyone would share it with me.


----------



## dwitherell

pyroman512 said:


> Is it possible anyone could give me the ICSorcery theme? It was out for one day before being removed and I missed it and was wondering if anyone would share it with me.


FYI it ought to be making a reappearance on tweaktools soon if no one shares it with you before


----------



## Andy32790

Need some help with a theme for tweaked 3 http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/35454-Smoked-Glass-(Looking-for-Tester/Help)

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## craigsouthwick

This is a great ROM. Without it I would be dreading another year with my Charge. With it I find myself very happy with the phone. Dwitherell has really come through for us. I'd like to see PB and J for FP5 but frankly even without a custome kernal and overclocking my phone is fast and smooth.

With that said I want to encourage people not to make the mistake I did. I thought I could flash the radio upgrade and the kernel followed by Tweaked 3. It worked but until I went back to stock and updated properly I don't think it was quite "right". Upgrade to Tweaked 3.0 properly and you will be rewarded.


----------



## andrewjt19

Thanks so much Dwitherell. definitely the smoothest yet. By the way, is there any new kernels other than stock and imnuts that are working better? Thanks so much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## king nothing

just wanted to drop in and say thanks to dwitherell! Love the ROM and I actually really enjoy this phone now, no longer in a rush to upgrade.


----------



## jco23

king nothing said:


> just wanted to drop in and say thanks to dwitherell! Love the ROM and I actually really enjoy this phone now, no longer in a rush to upgrade.


metallica fan?


----------



## dwitherell

The return of some themes has occurred... plus two new ones that never made it to tweaktools...


----------



## king nothing

jco23 said:


> metallica fan?


Good catch, yep. Back when I started playing Counter Strike (1.3, longgg time ago), I needed a name and went with King Nothing. Been using it since in various places.


----------



## jco23

king nothing said:


> Good catch, yep. Back when I started playing Counter Strike (1.3, longgg time ago), I needed a name and went with King Nothing. Been using it since in various places.


i guess sandman was already taken.....


----------



## amfed

Anyone having an issue with tw launcher force closing when they press the home button more than once? I can get it to go away if a clear the data for tw launcher, but that means i have to re-do all my screens, and if I back it up with titanium backup the problem comes back when i restore it. Anyone have that same problem or better yet a solution. Other than that I love the rom and it feels faster and smoother than ever, thanks dwitherell


----------



## dwitherell

amfed said:


> Anyone having an issue with tw launcher force closing when they press the home button more than once? I can get it to go away if a clear the data for tw launcher, but that means i have to re-do all my screens, and if I back it up with titanium backup the problem comes back when i restore it. Anyone have that same problem or better yet a solution. Other than that I love the rom and it feels faster and smoother than ever, thanks dwitherell


Is this on a theme beyond the black and blue one that comes with the ROM?


----------



## andrewjt19

Has anyone else experienced a loss of ability to use Wi-Fi after switching from factory Rom to Tweaked? It connects but doesn't transfer data, no connection to the internet.


----------



## Brewer

Andrew, goto settings, wi-fi, advanced and look under the proxy. If there's text, erase it. It should take care of it.

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------



## andrewjt19

Cool will definitely try it out. Also had anyone lost Supersu binaries after flashing PBJ kernel? What do we flash to restore?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brewer

Losing "root" is a known issue when flashing pbj. Just re flash su in cwm. Mount system, no need to wipe data or caches.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andy32790

http://androidsu.com/superuser/ use that to get the binary installed and the download either superuser or supersu from the market and update or install the right binary from there remember to mount system as previously posted

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## andrewjt19

Right I know this method, but Tweaked 3 was the first version to come out with the SuperSU as the root app not Superuser. If I flash the Superuser file in CWM, it will install the Superuser as well right? I don't want Superuser. I know I can still use SuperSU over Superuser, but would rather not even bother with it.


----------



## Andy32790

andrewjt19 said:


> Right I know this method, but Tweaked 3 was the first version to come out with the SuperSU as the root app not Superuser. If I flash the Superuser file in CWM, it will install the Superuser as well right? I don't want Superuser. I know I can still use SuperSU over Superuser, but would rather not even bother with it.


 no just flash the binary so supersu can get root so it can install its own binary idk where the binary is for supersu bit it will delete and install its own when you download the app that link has a binary only zip use that one

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## cujo6801

Or you can just flash tweaked 3.0 over the top.

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## Andy32790

That's no fun cujo lol

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## Andy32790

Ok ran into the problem where gallery wont delete pictures and also the flashlight toggle does not work just force closes... tried everything I can think of to fix this 
Camera is also failing
Update:I believe my camera and flashlight problem to be hardware failure


----------



## jco23

Andy32790 said:


> Ok ran into the problem where gallery wont delete pictures and also the flashlight toggle does not work just force closes... tried everything I can think of to fix this
> Camera is also failing
> Update:I believe my camera and flashlight problem to be hardware failure


I had a similiar issue this weekend too with my gallery app not deleting photos... a re-boot fixed it. also, deleting them via root explorer was a quick alternative...


----------



## dwitherell

Andy32790 said:


> Update:I believe my camera and flashlight problem to be hardware failure


That's no good - sorry to hear that!
As far as the gallery issues - I have no clue why this is happening for some. The issue could stem from using a themed version, or it could just be some sort of stock-based bug. Hard to say unfortunately.


----------



## thunderclap8

Hey, I'm having a weird problem on Tweaked 3.0. Not entirely sure if it's related to Tweaked or something else, but I figured asking here is worth a shot:

I have Google Music installed and use it all the time - it works fine. However, if I go look at the app in the Play Store, it shows that the app isn't installed. Attempting to install from the Store just sits there at the "Installing" notification and never completes. Since my phone thinks the app isn't installed, I can never get any updates for it.

I've tried removing the app completely in Titanium Backup and start fresh, but I get this error: "Cannot remove system app, Failed to locate the apk file"

Any idea what's causing this?


----------



## RickAugust

Not too much of a question or answer just a statement... *AMAZING ROM!* Love it!!!! That is all...


----------



## dwitherell

thunderclap8 said:


> Not too much of a question or answer just a statement... *AMAZING ROM!* Love it!!!! That is all...


----------



## stueycaster

jco23 said:


> I had a similiar issue this weekend too with my gallery app not deleting photos... a re-boot fixed it. also, deleting them via root explorer was a quick alternative...


I've started using Gallery ICS. Stock Gallery isn't right nowadays.

Sent from my SCH-I510 on Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomZwei

Just got this phone (came from the strat) anyway, I love the rom..however when I attempted to install the blacknred theme it gave me issues. As soon as I would reboot and unlock the phone it would ask to force close TWlauncher. I restored, tried again just to make sure it was not a bad install, same thing. Actually messed up being able to mount my system and boot. I had to Odin the rom in order to boot. Is there something Im missing to installing a theme? or just bad luck? haha


----------



## jco23

stueycaster said:


> I've started using Gallery ICS. Stock Gallery isn't right nowadays.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 on Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the tip. Looks nice, but trying to figure out how to get my picasa albums to show up as well.

tappin' that....


----------



## jco23

PhantomZwei said:


> Just got this phone (came from the strat) anyway, I love the rom..however when I attempted to install the blacknred theme it gave me issues. As soon as I would reboot and unlock the phone it would ask to force close TWlauncher. I restored, tried again just to make sure it was not a bad install, same thing. Actually messed up being able to mount my system and boot. I had to Odin the rom in order to boot. Is there something Im missing to installing a theme? or just bad luck? haha


Download and install terminal emulator. Then run "su" then "tweaktools" (without quotes). Then install your theme of choice.

tappin' that....


----------



## Tmanschuette

dwitherell said:


> Not sure on the cause, but have you tried reinstalling tweaked? Just wipe cache/dalvik and reflash - I just got the music update notification and updated so it worked for me.


Isn't Google Play music installed on the system with tweaked? I haven't had any issues really. After my data wipe for testing I got a notification to update it, and all worked fine.

(~: Tweaked out on Peace and PBJ :~)


----------



## PhantomZwei

jco23 said:


> Download and install terminal emulator. Then run "su" then "tweaktools" (without quotes). Then install your theme of choice.
> 
> tappin' that....


I have done this, It's how I encountered the problem. I open up tweaktools with the emulator..try to install theme and I would reboot to find that TWlauncher encountered a problem. It would then repeat this message and show only a black screen (no wallpaper,apps or anything). It seems that other themes work though. I think I may have just gotten a bad install..even though its odd that it happened 2 times in a row.


----------



## benbrokaw79

PhantomZwei said:


> I have done this, It's how I encountered the problem. I open up tweaktools with the emulator..try to install theme and I would reboot to find that TWlauncher encountered a problem. It would then repeat this message and show only a black screen (no wallpaper,apps or anything). It seems that other themes work though. I think I may have just gotten a bad install..even though its odd that it happened 2 times in a row.


Do you flash the default black n blue theme between changing themes?


----------



## RickAugust

stueycaster said:


> I've started using Gallery ICS. Stock Gallery isn't right nowadays.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 on Tweaked 3.0 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks indeed. Hadnt seen this gallery before. Way better than stock. Yuck!


----------



## RickAugust

Im not sure if this was asked yet, but how can I run LWP's?

Thanks in advance


----------



## PhantomZwei

benbrokaw79 said:


> Do you flash the default black n blue theme between changing themes?


No, I've been on the default black n blue theme. I never changed it until I tried installing the black n red one. Then I tried Other themes, they install just fine without flashing default theme when changing.


----------



## dSlice

RickAugust said:


> Im not sure if this was asked yet, but how can I run LWP's?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You have to install the Live Wallpaper Picker from Tweaktools.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## RickAugust

dSlice said:


> You have to install the Live Wallpaper Picker from Tweaktools.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


HAHAHA Wow, I have been in that menu a dozen times since I flashed and never even saw it!


----------



## Andy32790

dwitherell said:


> That's no good - sorry to hear that!
> As far as the gallery issues - I have no clue why this is happening for some. The issue could stem from using a themed version, or it could just be some sort of stock-based bug. Hard to say unfortunately.


Camera is working again no idea why it stopped or even started working again. I didn't reflash or change anything lol

Tweaked 3.0 Smoked Glass


----------



## wdswds

What do the dslice tweaks and renice do?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dSlice

wdswds said:


> What do the dslice tweaks and renice do?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Make your phone Superman!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## wdswds

Haha okay

Sent from my Superman'd SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickAugust

Really didn't think it could get better bit it did!!!! 3.1 is even smoother!!!!


----------



## dSlice

wdswds said:


> Haha okay
> 
> Sent from my Superman'd SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


But for real go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=33873587 to check them out.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## craigsouthwick

3.1 is nice - very nice. Much appreciated. So smooth and very subjectively the battery live is as good as 3.0 or better.

Does anyone have a suggestion for an easy method for backup / restore? A link? I really choked on this one.

Thanks,


----------



## RWNube

I installed Superuser because SuperSU keeps losing root. I used the SuperSU option to switch Superuser apps, then updated binaries in Superuser. So far so good. 
I am using one of the PBJ FP1 kernels because it supports CIFS.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell

RWNube said:


> I installed Superuser because SuperSU keeps losing root. I used the SuperSU option to switch Superuser apps, then updated binaries in Superuser. So far so good.
> I am using one of the PBJ FP1 kernels because it supports CIFS.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


"Keeps" losing root? So you will have it then it goes away? That is very strange - haven't heard that one before. Did you full wipe before installing? Did you go into the superuser app right after installing and accept the update?


----------



## Tech3963

RWNube said:


> I installed Superuser because SuperSU keeps losing root. I used the SuperSU option to switch Superuser apps, then updated binaries in Superuser. So far so good.
> I am using one of the PBJ FP1 kernels because it supports CIFS.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


By losing root are you referring to the fact that root apps request root privileges again, after they have already been previously granted? If so, there is an option in SuperSU to re-request root privileges when a root app is updated. It can be turned off in the SuperSU settings.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ermacaz

Is ext4 possible on FP5E

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soundz

Thank you .. Just installed 3.1 and it's the best I've used so far on Charge. Any chance someone can compile a tun.ko for me for FP5E kernel?


----------



## RWNube

Tech3963 said:


> By losing root are you referring to the fact that root apps request root privileges again, after they have already been previously granted? If so, there is an option in SuperSU to re-request root privileges when a root app is updated. It can be turned off in the SuperSU settings.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


SuperSU itself lost root as well as all root apps. Updating binaries in SuperSU wouldn't work. 
Superuser is working fine though.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jco23

Ermacaz said:


> Is ext4 possible on FP5E
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


no custom kernel available yet for FP5 - thus no EXT4.


----------



## dwitherell

RWNube said:


> SuperSU itself lost root as well as all root apps. Updating binaries in SuperSU wouldn't work.
> Superuser is working fine though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Are you using the stock fp5 kernel?


----------



## Emoney

RWNube said:


> SuperSU itself lost root as well as all root apps. Updating binaries in SuperSU wouldn't work.
> Superuser is working fine though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Saw that issue on 3.0 and the fix was to install superuser, update binaries, then supersu would work just fine.

Haven't ran into that problem with 3.1.

Hmmm

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Emoney

RWNube said:


> I am using one of the PBJ FP1 kernels because it supports CIFS.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


There ya go..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell

Emoney said:


> There ya go..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


There I go being lazy again lol 

@RWNube If everything is working now then that's the important part, but it could have been an issue w/ the fp1 pbj kernel. My hunch is that flashing just supersu again (there's a link for it in one of the initial Tweaked posts) would have fixed it up. Regardless - glad you got it working


----------



## PhantomZwei

Just flashed over 3.1 today and I must say, It seems even snappier than the last. Very nice work =)


----------



## ClayTK

Hello all,

First I'd like to say awesome job for keeping this phones development alive!

Tweaked has been pretty good on the device.

Just in the last two or three weeks something strange has been happening.

After a while I start to get force closes on process.media.android
This only seems to happen when Google Play is downloading an update automatically and manually and when I attempt to download an app myself.

If I click force close the download will stop where its at and not continue. But the download will finish if I wait to push "force close"

Another anomoly starts soon after that which is root is lost, and attempting to reinstall SuperSU fails.

Anyone else had this issue?
The only way I have overcome this issue was to go back to stock, take on the OTAs, but the issue resurfaced again...

***UpDate***

Alright so shortly after writing this I decided to try and look a little deeper into it and test some things out.
I fixed the root issue by installing the regular superuser app and uninstalling the SuperSU app.
Funny thing is that the SuperSU app was asking for root privilages from the superuser app lol

Second I actually fixed the force close issue it seems by changing the theme. (I was using Core Droid theme) So I changed to BlackNBlue theme.
After that I attempted to install an app and I did not get a force close.

I switched back to CoreDroid theme and was able to install an app without a force close... Not sure if this info helps at all but just an FYI


----------



## RickAugust

Is anyone running 3.1 with the PBJ for FP1? Im interested if there are issues.


----------



## Tmanschuette

RickAugust said:


> Is anyone running 3.1 with the PBJ for FP1? Im interested if there are issues.


I am. 
Edit: Technically I'm on 3.2







.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## RWNube

dwitherell said:


> There I go being lazy again lol
> 
> @RWNube If everything is working now then that's the important part, but it could have been an issue w/ the fp1 pbj kernel. My hunch is that flashing just supersu again (there's a link for it in one of the initial Tweaked posts) would have fixed it up. Regardless - glad you got it working


Thanks man. I am digging the new tweaked and haven't encountered issues yet with Superuser. I am using FP5 radios and PBJ FP1 kernel and it is rockin.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RickAugust

Tmanschuette said:


> I am.
> Edit: Technically I'm on 3.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2










Jealousy for 3.2...


----------



## pyroman512

There is already a 3.2??


----------



## Tech3963

pyroman512 said:


> There is already a 3.2??


In the works, not released yet.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pyroman512

Tech3963 said:


> In the works, not released yet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Well yea... I am just suprised that it is already in the works


----------



## dSlice

pyroman512 said:


> Well yea... I am just suprised that it is already in the works


It's practically done. We've added customization to this update. Colors galore!







It's coming in time for Christmas.

Sent from my Droid Charge running [email protected] 3.2b enhanced by dSlice's Scripts & Tweaks


----------



## dwitherell

Yeah I'm surprised too lol - some tinkering on another phone got me started and then dSlice kept me motivated with ideas/links/info. This update will make theme updating a bit more annoying than last time, but I'm hopeful that in the next week or two (more likely two) I'll have something ready to go.


----------



## Emoney

Sounds like fun

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomZwei

dwitherell said:


> There I go being lazy again lol
> 
> @RWNube If everything is working now then that's the important part, but it could have been an issue w/ the fp1 pbj kernel. My hunch is that flashing just supersu again (there's a link for it in one of the initial Tweaked posts) would have fixed it up. Regardless - glad you got it working


I've tried flashing just supersu via cwm..still losing root. Ill try the method ClayTK posted and try superuser.


----------



## Yacdogg

Hello, newb here. I had someone root my phone, when I had it done. I have CWM 5.0.2.7, TweakTools v26, and Tweaked 2.0. How do I go about getting 3.1 ? I also have live wallpapers on my phone. what file do I need to back up. to add it to 3.1 ? Also, I have used ODIN before (if I have to use that), I rooted a Fasinate.


----------



## apena325

Yacdogg said:


> Hello, newb here. I had someone root my phone, when I had it done. I have CWM 5.0.2.7, TweakTools v26, and Tweaked 2.0. How do I go about getting 3.1 ? I also have live wallpapers on my phone. what file do I need to back up. to add it to 3.1 ? Also, I have used ODIN before (if I have to use that), I rooted a Fasinate.


Odin back to EP4D take the two OTAs to FP5E then Odin latest recovery 0302 and flash Tweaked 3.1

Livewallpapers is in TweakTools as LiveWallpapersPicker.apk under applications then WallpapersAndWidgets


----------



## Yacdogg

apena325 said:


> Odin back to EP4D take the two OTAs to FP5E then Odin latest recovery 0302 and flash Tweaked 3.1
> 
> Livewallpapers is in TweakTools as LiveWallpapersPicker.apk under applications then WallpapersAndWidgets


How do I do that ? what files do I need ? where do I get them ? like I said, i'm a newb to this. I used these directions for the fascinate because they were easy to follow http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10728-guideinstalling-a-romcwm-recoveryrootor-going-back-to-stock/. any step by step to go to stock and get to 3.1 ?


----------



## apena325

Yacdogg said:


> *Tweaked v3.1 ROM + 0302 CWM recovery*
> NOTE: This includes ONLY the ROM and recovery - no kernel or modems.
> NOTE2: This does NOT wipe /data - but you should!
> md5: 98077E3559917A588CB6B34210C2AEA9


----------



## Yacdogg

Thank you Apena, I got it to 3.1. and got live wallpapers working. the rom says it has no kernel or modem. Do I have to put those on ? if so which files ? and what is the benefit of doin so, if it doesn't matter ?


----------



## apena325

Yacdogg said:


> Thank you Apena, I got it to 3.1. and got live wallpapers working. the rom says it has no kernel or modem. Do I have to put those on ? if so which files ? and what is the benefit of doin so, if it doesn't matter ?


Its using FP5E's modem and kernel FP5E currently doesn't have a custom kernel but its being worked on


----------



## sbradley07

Anyone having issues with SMS messages randomly not showing up? For the past week or two, I started noticing that I was not receiving all SMS messages. Some people would ask me if I got their txt message, and sometimes I would not have. Other times I would. I thought it was GoSMS Pro, so I took that off about a week ago and used the standard messaging app. I thought that had resolved it, but tonight I found another instance where an incoming txt message is not showing up.

It gets weirder. I sent a txt to a friend, and did not get a response. An hour later, I was playing around with the app Utter! (a Siri-like app for android) and told it to "read me my last text message." It started reading the response from my friend. But the response does not show up in the messaging app.

So it may be that I'm not missing txts, but rather they are just not appearing in the app.

Another clue might be that I installed Adblock Plus for Android when it came out a few weeks ago. When I installed that, I wasn't receiving any txts at all. So I took it off.

The only other major changes in the recent past were upgrading to Tweaked 3.1 and installing Dslice's performance tweaks.

Any ideas? I'm stumped.


----------



## Brewer

I had occasional missed texts from my wife. It was only from her though not other contacts. I just assumed it was her end cuz how could I be at fault lol. But wonder if there wasn't something going on my end. And yes this was with go and stock apk

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CalPolyRock

sbradley07 said:


> Anyone having issues with SMS messages randomly not showing up? For the past week or two, I started noticing that I was not receiving all SMS messages. Some people would ask me if I got their txt message, and sometimes I would not have. Other times I would. I thought it was GoSMS Pro, so I took that off about a week ago and used the standard messaging app. I thought that had resolved it, but tonight I found another instance where an incoming txt message is not showing up.
> 
> It gets weirder. I sent a txt to a friend, and did not get a response. An hour later, I was playing around with the app Utter! (a Siri-like app for android) and told it to "read me my last text message." It started reading the response from my friend. But the response does not show up in the messaging app.
> 
> So it may be that I'm not missing txts, but rather they are just not appearing in the app.
> 
> Another clue might be that I installed Adblock Plus for Android when it came out a few weeks ago. When I installed that, I wasn't receiving any txts at all. So I took it off.
> 
> The only other major changes in the recent past were upgrading to Tweaked 3.1 and installing Dslice's performance tweaks.
> 
> Any ideas? I'm stumped.


Did you post the same question on xda? Download ghost SMS. 
I think the SMS handler service gets killed off or doesn't process the incoming stuff fast enough due to the lack of free memory.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbradley07

CalPolyRock said:


> Did you post the same question on xda? Download ghost SMS.
> I think the SMS handler service gets killed off or doesn't process the incoming stuff fast enough due to the lack of free memory.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


Yes, I posted it there too. I installed Ghostly SMS and it seems to be working. It already caught one txt that I would have otherwise missed.


----------



## PhantomZwei

Well it does not seem many people are having the lost root issue but just in case you are, I figured out what is causing it. When my phone would die completely ( I try to condition my battery) and come back on while charging, this is when I would lose root every time. This was with supersu .99. After re-flashing version .99 multiple times and still no success, I ended up flashing version .94 of supersu and have had no root issues since.


----------



## dwitherell

Ok - so I fixed something in the stock kernel zip that could cause issues, and I also changed around the info related to the adb fix for losing root.

I also added in a FAQ entry for any install-recovery.sh issues. Hope this helps


----------



## hturner5312

Hi dwitherell, i have a couple of novice questions, first..how can I change / replace the icon at the bottom of the screen such as phone, contact, gmail..etc. I like using handcent, is there an advantage to using the resident message over handcent?
I'm using sch-i510, tweaked 3.2 with the new lazarus kernel.....Thanks


----------



## Stauf99

I've looked and looked and looked and haven't seen this asked yet.

I just recently flashed 3.2 in CWM and when I reboot I'm stuck at the "SAMSUNG" logo.

this happened to me both when I flash 3.0 and 3.1 and got it to start up again correctly after playing around with it a lot (factory rest with ODIN and ect.), but I really want to know what I'm doing wrong initally

btw: Thank You dwitherell for making this phone much greater than not good!
one of the best droid phones around!

WOOHOO SCREENSHOT OPTION!
(still need help with the above though)


----------



## dwitherell

Stauf99 said:


> I've looked and looked and looked and haven't seen this asked yet.
> 
> I just recently flashed 3.2 in CWM and when I reboot I'm stuck at the "SAMSUNG" logo.
> 
> this happened to me both when I flash 3.0 and 3.1 and got it to start up again correctly after playing around with it a lot (factory rest with ODIN and ect.), but I really want to know what I'm doing wrong initally
> 
> btw: Thank You dwitherell for making this phone much greater than not good!
> one of the best droid phones around!
> 
> WOOHOO SCREENSHOT OPTION!
> (still need help with the above though)


Did you mount /system in cwm before flashing?


----------



## Stauf99

dwitherell said:


> Did you mount /system in cwm before flashing?


Nope, that fixed everything.
Thank You.


----------



## smartjon

hey thanks for doing this but ever since i installed tweaked 3.x my battery life has become ruffly half of what is was on stock and installing lazarus recharged did not help at all, maybe even got worse installing the new kernel. i have not done anything really to fix it other than installing better battery stats to see what was on


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

winner00 said:


> Lets hope this turns into a nice community.


Have you adjusted the cpu? 
I would install a overclock app and change your cpu and governor. 
I use cfq and smartass as my settings

Tuckins Tweaked 3.2 Droid / lazarus kernel / v6 supercharger


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

Oops not sure why it quoted that but im replying to poster above

Tuckins Tweaked 3.2 Droid / lazarus kernel / v6 supercharger


----------



## Tech3963

So, I'm having problems receiving texts, but only from one particular number and not consistently. We can go for hours with no trouble and then suddenly it will start. It seems most common if I have any other app open at the time. Occasionally, I'll hear the notification sound, but when I open the text app, I see no new message(s). I've tried different text apps, to no avail. It started after I updated to 3.2, tho not certain it was immediate. Took some time to realize what was going on.

Could it be the ROM, my phone or the other device (iPhone)? I keep telling the sender its because they're using an iPhone. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B_S

Download Ghostly SMS from the play store. Missed texts on the Charge can be due to the phone killing the SMS app because of low memory before it has time to save your text.


----------



## Tech3963

B_S said:


> Download Ghostly SMS from the play store. Missed texts on the Charge can be due to the phone killing the SMS app because of low memory before it has time to save your text.


Ok, installed Ghostly SMS. So far it hasn't caught any of the text I've received so far this morning. Only received 3, but my understanding was that it would catch all incoming SMS. Am I wrong?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B_S

I really only find Ghostly catching texts that I would otherwise miss occasionally these days. With Kynalvarus' custom kernel and Tweaked 3.2 my phone hasn't been running out of memory as frequently as it used to.


----------



## Tech3963

B_S said:


> I really only find Ghostly catching texts that I would otherwise miss occasionally these days. With Kynalvarus' custom kernel and Tweaked 3.2 my phone hasn't been running out of memory as frequently as it used to.


I'm running Tweaked 3.2 and the Lazarus kernel also. Received over a dozen texts this morning and Ghostly hasn't caught any yet. So maybe I haven't missed any yet. Sender hasn't complained about me not responding to texts, so guess that's a good thing. LOL

Thanks for your help.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tech3963

Tech3963 said:


> I'm running Tweaked 3.2 and the Lazarus kernel also. Received over a dozen texts this morning and Ghostly hasn't caught any yet. So maybe I haven't missed any yet. Sender hasn't complained about me not responding to texts, so guess that's a good thing. LOL
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Well, it's now being reported that I'm still missing texts, and Ghostly its NOT catching them.

Any ideas? Anyone?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sbradley07

Tech3963 said:


> Well, it's now being reported that I'm still missing texts, and Ghostly its NOT catching them.
> 
> Any ideas? Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I had the same problem of missing some txt messages, and started using Ghostly. In my experience, Ghostly catches all my incoming txts. Prior to 2 days ago, I was running Tweaked 3.2, the latest Lazarus kernel, TranICS theme, and some other build.prop and init.d tweaks; then I rebuilt my phone and now only running Tweaked 3.2 (no other tweaks, themes, etc.) Either way, Ghostly would catch everything.

When you say "it's now being reported" that you are missing texts, where is that being reported?


----------



## Tech3963

sbradley07 said:


> I had the same problem of missing some txt messages, and started using Ghostly. In my experience, Ghostly catches all my incoming txts. Prior to 2 days ago, I was running Tweaked 3.2, the latest Lazarus kernel, TranICS theme, and some other build.prop and init.d tweaks; then I rebuilt my phone and now only running Tweaked 3.2 (no other tweaks, themes, etc.) Either way, Ghostly would catch everything.
> 
> When you say "it's now being reported" that you are missing texts, where is that being reported?


It's being reported by the sender. They send me texts, I never get them. Only having this issue with one sender. All explained earlier, just read back thru the thread a bit. Starting at post #247.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stauf99

I know this is sort of a noob question but I'm hoping this is the best place to ask because how similar my device would be (Tweaked 3.2 , Stock Kernal).

I've been trying to find a way to back up my cell reliably for a month now and haven't had any success:
CWM (v5.0.2.7) backup threw some funky error
Orange Backup failed [error 137 (or something like that)] w/ busybox greater than 1.2 installed
Nanodroid can't find a CWM folder

Any recommendations?


----------



## smartjon

hey i know im probably not the only one with this issue but ever since i installed tweaked 3.2 my battery life has been cut to about 50% of what it used to be. i have no idea what to do and will try just about anything. THANKS


----------



## LoneMcCord

Just updated charge via ODIN to 3.2, but the home and search buttons are not working. I have reinstalled it twice now. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------



## ofcrlawless

Shot in the dark but might try installing via CWM


----------



## PhantomZwei

I recently noticed when I updated to tweaked 3.2, when my alarm goes off..if initially plays the default tone. After I turn it off, it then plays what I actually have it set too (playing 2 different times). Not a big deal to me, should I re-flash?


----------



## lonytynch

I searched the thread minorly, still curious enough to ask: Is there a way to disable whatever function causes my phone to automatically boot back up once the battery reaches around 5-10% of charge? I bought one of those Mophie on-the-go charging stations and it's slow as molasses to give me any sort of charge if the phone is turned on. At least, I think it is, is there any chance that this concept is all in my head entirely? It SEEMS to charge faster when just on the battery screen, as opposed to when my phone is blowing up with notifications and texts, but maybe I'm just imagining that?


----------



## jindustry

Is it possible to change the mouse pointer speed on Tweaked 3.2? I recently got a bluetooth keyboard with a trackpad to use with my droid charge. The trackpad works with a "mouse pointer" appearing when the bluetooth keyboard/trackpad is connected. However, the default pointer speed is slow.

I know it's possible to change the mouse pointer speed on ICS through settings, but that setting is absent from GB. Is there any way to change the mouse pointer speed - even through editing some property file?

Sorry if this isn't something the rom controls. Thanks for a great custom rom in any case!


----------



## xnamkcor

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I noticed this lacked the list of what works and doesn't work. Does that mean it all works or that the poster forgot to list them? Also, I'm going from stock to this. I wanna be sure this isn't a custom rom that will make my phone work harder. I mostly just want to get rid of the uneeded default apps. Especially the verizon stuff, the most I need the cell radio is for is for time for the GPS. I don't expect to make calls and I'll be using Wifi for the "data".[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PS: I notice a lack of actually instructions that were present in previous releases' posts. Is it still the same procedure. Also, I can't seem to find the option for deleting my other post.[/background]


----------



## dwitherell

xnamkcor said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I noticed this lacked the list of what works and doesn't work. Does that mean it all works or that the poster forgot to list them? Also, I'm going from stock to this. I wanna be sure this isn't a custom rom that will make my phone work harder. I mostly just want to get rid of the uneeded default apps. Especially the verizon stuff, the most I need the cell radio is for is for time for the GPS. I don't expect to make calls and I'll be using Wifi for the "data".[/background]
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]PS: I notice a lack of actually instructions that were present in previous releases' posts. Is it still the same procedure. Also, I can't seem to find the option for deleting my other post.[/background]


Yep - same install procedure as anything else for the charge


----------



## SShafranko

Dont forget to mount system..????


----------

